# Topics > Books >  "You Look Like a Thing and I Love You: How Artificial Intelligence Works and Why It's Making the World a Weirder Place", Janelle Shane, 2019

## Airicist

"You Look Like a Thing and I Love You: How Artificial Intelligence Works and Why It's Making the World a Weirder Place" on Amazon

by Janelle Shane
November 5, 2019

"You Look Like a Thing and I Love You : How Artificial Intelligence Works and Why It's Making the World a Weirder Place" on Book Depository

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI Makes the World a Weirder Place, and That's Okay"
Dr. Janelle Shane wanted to create a fun and approachable way for people to learn about AI, so her new book focuses on the bizarre and hilarious things it has produced.

by S.C. Stuart
November 5, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Artificial Intelligence still has a long way to go"
In "You Look Like a Thing and I Love You," researcher Janelle Shane gives a down-to-earth explanation of the state of AI research.

by Kevin O’Kelly
April 7, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Janelle Shane explains AI with weirdness and humor, in book form"

by Seth Colaner
April 10, 2020

----------

